# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  شاهد قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية المشفرة مجانا على اجهزة ال ios

## salinas

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.
.
اليوم معنا طريق مشاهدة قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية المشفرة على اجهزة ال ios
.
.
.
بعد تحميل التطبيق 
لتحميل التطبيق من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
.
بعدها حمل هذي الادوات من السيديا
.
1- iapfree
2- all in on iapfree plugins
على سورس
/http://repo.insanelyi.com/
.
شاهد الشرح هنا كامل
    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nabilsatcom

ghdh

----------


## Mohamed amine

شكرًا جزيلا،  لقد تمت تجربتها على الإيباد وهي تعمل،  بالنسبة لتطبيق الجزيرة يمكن تحميله من حساب العربية السعودية

----------


## توفيق

شكرا

----------


## youqas

شكرا شكرا

----------


## mohammed621968

موضوع رائع

----------


## mhidou200

موضوع رائع

----------


## chelarmo

الف شكر لك اخي

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## che_brahim

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

آلسلآم عليكم ورحمة آلله وبركآته ..  
مشكور على الموضــوع الرائع ..  
اكمل في هذا النشاط يآ غــآلـي ..  
وفقك الله ،،

----------


## abdelkader dad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شككككككككككككككرا

----------

